# Do you snore?



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

_Do you?_

This probably isn't type related, but who knows.


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes. Like a rhino in heat.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Sometimes,when i am in a deep sleep.I wouldn't know except my children tell me i do occasionally


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Bluntress said:


> Yes. Like a rhino in heat.


That sounds HOT, I bet the men _love_ it :tongue:


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

As far as i know nope.... should I ask my pillow?


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes and I should really think about healing this sinusitis.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I have been told that I do by friends, but they say that it's really gentle/quiet and kind of cute *shrug* (I'm not really sure how that could be cute- but I have been told that by several people lol)


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone was once afraid I was dead when I was asleep
before because of how quiet and motionless I can be 
when sleeping sometimes.

I talk in my sleep on occasion, though. Ruins the illusion. 


My mom's snoring could rip the roof off the house. Just 
remembered that. ha ha. Oh, mom....


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, I do tend to snore.


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to, but no longer. This is awesome for my wallet: more money for fancy cheeeeeeze.

um. clearly I read this as "Smoke". lulz.

I don't smoke OR snore, so the poll remains untampered!


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

No I don't but I do sleep walk and talk. once i woke up outside and my nana stil tells the story how i tried to jumped out a 2 level window while sleeping yelling "I HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE!!! "


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I snore . . . just the small and quite kind. Not like my dad. XDD


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

No, I don't snore and hopefully won't ever.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Not every night but yes I do, particularly if I'm not breathing out of my nose the best (year round allergies/sinus issues)

I have had times when I'm sitting or laying somewhere and I'm starting to nod off but trying to stay awake. Mouth open and about sleep but then I start snoring and wake myself up.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

No, but I smack my lips a lot. It's probably pretty annoying as well.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't believe I do. It's probably because I find it impossible to sleep on my back.


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

No...but I was a horrible snore-er when I was younger. No one would want to put their mat next to mine during nap time because I would keep them awake. :/


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nah, I just kick and scream


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Snoring is the worst thing in the world to me... I'll see how some people sleep and think NO WONDER THEY SNORE! They sleep with their head tilted so high up their chin touches their chest or some other weird way that practically blocks all ability to breath! Especially if you're overweight.


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

MachinegunDojo said:


> Snoring is the worst thing in the world to me... I'll see how some people sleep and think NO WONDER THEY SNORE! They sleep with their head tilted so high up their chin touches their chest or some other weird way that practically blocks all ability to breath! Especially if you're overweight.


not to mention that overweight can cause snoring as well... and bad sleeping postures too... and usually when drunk people fall asleep they tend to snore LOUDLY.. wonder if that's related though.


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know, but I don't think so. I laugh and talk and cry in my sleep though, it's even more annoying than snoring!


----------



## Dasaint (Aug 8, 2011)

No i dont snore, but my dad grandmother, and girlfriend does ! thats a weird coincidence


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

My boyfriend recorded me snoring one night because I didn't believe him that I did it. I sounded awful.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

No, but as an ISFJ, I do drool in my sleep. No snoring though.


----------



## dee20 (Apr 8, 2012)

i don't snore. anything my roommates have told you are just lies, filthy lies!


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Snoring, talking, hitting the person laying next to me. Luckily I don't sleep walk otherwise I'd probably be in some sort of nightly gang of annoying people roaming the streets.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I don't. Slept in the same room as five other guys and not one of them mentioned me snoring. I certainly mentioned theirs- one of them sleeps on his back sometimes and makes quite a noise! 

Apparently I sometimes sleep-talk though.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I am not sure. I don't think I do.


----------

